# How do you feel about the quality of this recording?



## nikolas (Mar 23, 2012)

This is me playing, alongside Myrto Akrivou. The recording is available commercially, but I can understand that with a baby grant and my non existent budget at the, it would be difficult to match the quality of deutsche grammophon or something along these lines...

In any case, you classical music lovers, do you have any comments for this recording, video, work, performance, etc?

Thanks


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

As a recording to present the pieces, I thought it was just fine. The instrument and room are in plain view _in the video,_ so that needs neither explanation or apology.

The pieces I thought pleasant and fun enough, the last I think 'lost it' as to the basic intention of the rest... a little too much of what I'd call "academic display." The squareness of some of the writing, i.e. a sequenced or repeated bit of material in exactly the same length of beats, for me made that aspect (present in most of them) dulling on the ear.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I listened to the first two pieces. there is a certain flavor of Satie in them, and a feeling of stasis, or possibly repose - which is not the same thing.

The sound recording is quite adequate, the video not so much.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 23, 2012)

Well... You can "blame" me for pretty much everything found there: I'm the composer, the performer (primo), the publisher and the guy who made the video!  heh...

So, video meh... music mostly ok, recording rather ok. 

Makes sense.

Now, for the "academic display" I'd hardly agree, to be honest, knowing how this very last 'movement' (No. 7) came to be. All have a pulse to work with and various patterns, but especially this one had this 'improvisatory' nature in the primo pianist, which came to be... as an impro from my part! So I can't really say that I understand your comment all to well!


----------

